# Bought it back after a year



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Sold my bike a year ago to an older man. Happen to see it on craigslist and decided to buy it back. Suprised he only put 20 hours on it since then. Only problem I got is he painted my lift and wheels black. Looks like some kind of undercoating. Time to strip and powder coat lime green.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Glad to see I got my old riding buddy back!

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

How's that old saying go?
If you love something, set it free...
Glad you got it back. It looks like a great ride.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

is that a hl 7" lift?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Awesome!! Welcome back!! 


Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

speedman said:


> is that a hl 7" lift?


Sure is.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> Sure is.
> 
> -Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


Nice, I like how it looks.


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

I really don't like it. The orange just grew on me. Just glad I got the opportunity to buy it back. Justin you better believe this ol dog is back.


----------

